# Big Bang theory



## Justme (Apr 29, 2012)

How many people are into this series?  I just found out about it the other day and thought it was hilarious. The one thing thar blew my mind is the number of people who came from the Rosanne Barr show.

Anyway, I went into Walmart and bought the first 5 seasons of it, so I could have something to laugh at out here, besides myself.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 29, 2012)

One of my favourite shows. It's one of the most highly rated shows on tv right now. You're in for a 5 season treat.


----------



## gavintonks (Apr 30, 2012)

I have enjoyed it immensly


----------



## ArielFingolfin (May 2, 2012)

My cousin got me hooked on it, and then I got my roommates hooked on it; I love it!


----------

